# Derwent Valley Heritage Way Trail



## Alembicbassman (23 Jun 2011)

On my O/S map this is marked as a trail where cycling is permitted.

It's 55 miles long and starts at Ladybower reservoir

Has anybody cycled this route? If so:

What condition is the trail in and are there many walkers?

If a trail has too many walkers I usually bug-out and take to the roads.

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=52629#wrap


----------



## Paladin - York (24 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I walked a chunk of this route, precisely a year ago, from Ladybower to Ambergate and I only recall seeing cyclists on the Cromford Canal towpath section just south of Matlock Bath. I've just revisited my photos and noticed obstacles such stiles of all shapes and sizes, from the Cannon Kissing Gate at the entrance to Chatsworth Park to stone squeeze stiles being the sort of obstacles that would certainly pose a problem for a cyclist. The descent down from High Tor in Matlock would be scary although not impossible, not to mention getting up there in the first place - there are no barriers to prevent anyone going straight over the edge. In short, whilst the route is a very attractive one, certainly for walkers, a cyclist would need to be consulting the map frequently to negotiate alternative ways of getting around the impossible bits. Careful research of the route could provide a cyclable alternative from Ladybower Reservoir (Dam as we called it as kids) all along the River Derwent to Shardlow - that would be a hit.


----------



## Paladin - York (25 Jun 2011)

Hi again

Since my last post I have now revisited my 1:25000 Ordnance Survey map & the DVHW route, all except small sections which are on public highways, is on footpaths and not bridleways. Therefore the cyclists I did see on the Cromford Canal towpath were actually cycling on a footpath.


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Jun 2011)

Cheers for the info

I will take the country lanes option, more cake shops that way.


----------



## Paladin - York (25 Jun 2011)

Country lanes & cake shops - sounds good to me. I might even look at these options myself.

Regards to the Steel Works, Brinsworth Strip Mill, Templeborough Rolling Mills, Thrybergh Bar Mill, Treeton Grange, Swinden Labs, Aldwarke, Parkgate, Tinsley & Orgreave etc., etc., --- or what's left of them!


----------

